# suggestions on when and what to switch to



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

My GSD is 9 months old and is currently eating Wellness Large Breed Puppy (there's a 5 in the title somewhere too i'm too lazy to look at the bag though right now lol) anyways I was told to keep him on a puppy food til about 1 yr old which will be June. However we just started a bag so I figured by the time we're done I could prob switch him and be ok? Or do I need to wait.....and if it is ok to switch do I just go to LB Adult for him now??

Also he was on NutroBalance at 3 mos did NOT like it...went to Blue Buffalo LB which he did like until he accidentally ate some camping matches a friend had dropped and he decided to blame his food for his tummy ache...been on Wellness probably for 4 months or so seems to like it just fine


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

My pup is just shy of 9 months and has been on Orijen adult since she was 10 weeks. She is now on Orijen 6 fish and doing great. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

There is no right or wrong answer. You can switch now or wait. Some people never feed a puppy food and go straight to adult or ALS (all life stages) formulas.

The only thing you want to look out for is calcium % if you have a large breed puppy. I wouldn't feed anything higher than 1.6 or 1.7% as a MAX %.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lucy,
We've switched over to Earthborn Holistic Primitive Grain Free for many of our dogs and puppies.
We are weaning the puppies on this food....and I must say...I really like it!
I can't find the calcium level for the food?...would you happen to have any info?
Both litters that have been weaned directly to this food, look great!.....I will continue to feed it. It is supposed to be ALS.
Thanks,
Robin


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Robin... sometimes they don't say the max percentage on the bag or their website. Sometimes you have to just email or call them directly and ask for that percentage. I know i've done this in the past with other companies and they were pretty quick to get back to me.

Sometimes with the grain free formulas, they often have higher calcium %. I know wellness tells you not to feed their grain free "core" formulas because it has too much calcium for large breed dogs under a year old even though AAFCO rates it as a "ALS" formula.

I couldn't find anything on their website, so i'd just contact them directly. See if they can give you the MAX calcium percent and not just the minimum. That maximum % is what you should be concerned with.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Doing a little more research on this food, I noticed that there's 717 calories per cup. That's pretty high for a kibble, so just keep an eye on that incase your dogs start gaining a little extra weight. You may want to cut back if that starts to happen. 

And just to give you a little comparison with similar grain free products, evo has 537 cal/cup and orijen has 460 cal/cup. That's more than 200+ more calories than orijen and almost 200 more per cup than evo, so it's definitely up there in calories.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm currently switching Riley from Wellness LB puppy to their adult lamb formula. I don't recommend just switching from one to the other, but transitioning slowly. I've been doing that for some time now as the adult formula gave her loose stool if she got more than a small amount.. she's now getting just a smidge of the puppy formula and 90% adult food. She's just turned 1 in February. I'm finally at the point where the next bag will be the adult and I'm just about out of the puppy formula.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

The foods under the Wellpet umbrella are all decent choices, it just depends on what works for your particular dog.
My three dogs eat Holistic Select, and have done very well on it. Others I know feed "Core" with excellent results. The Super 5 mix worked well for a dog I know, mixed 50/50 with Core since puppyhood. She will be going 100% Core soon as she is getting older.
I prefer to feed adult right from the get go, as many people do. Also, I supplement with Nupro Silver, and Springtime garlic, and omega 3-6-9. All my dogs look great, and keep weight on well. Malinois can sometimes be tricky to find the right food for, but he's done awesome on it right out of the gate. The GSD's have great coats, and have done well on it also.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

I feed all all Eukanuba Large breed puppy, my oldest doesn't like the Euky GSD formula she is a picky eater. It's good stuff and produces good firm stool's. with dogs you dont want softer stools that means they are producing too much mucous. If the stools are too soft try adding brewers yeast vitamin tablets, they're inexpensive (walmart) and helps prep your dogs digestive system for the switch.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lucy...that calorie amount *717* is gross calories.
The actual metabolic calories is between 435-445...I can't remember off hand the exact amount.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

robinhuerta said:


> Lucy...that calorie amount *717* is gross calories.
> The actual metabolic calories is between 435-445...I can't remember off hand the exact amount.


Lol... that makes a lot more sense. I was wondering how they could get that many calories in a cup. 

About the calcium, i'd just send them over an email. It should be as easy as that.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Just heard back from the company....Earthborn Holistic Grain Free diets.
Primitive....*max calcium 1.63
Great Plaines.....*max calcium 1.36
Coastal Catch....*max calcium 1.30


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Those are pretty low max % for grain free diets. Most grain free formulas have max percentages somewhere around 2+%. 

All of those should be fine for dogs of all ages which I'm sure is good for you.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I was kinda surprised also by the ratios.....
The company spokesperson told me......"It is an ALS food"....however some people still consider the Primitive towards the higher end of Calcium max for some large breeds.
Personally.....I do not. 
I really like how the dogs and puppies are doing on it.....*but I also supplement with Tripe and K9Kravings for the puppies.*
I'll monitor the results over the next couple of months to be completely convinced, which I do for most foods I use....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Agreed with the 1.6% being ok for the pups. It's up there, but shouldn't be a problem. I'd start to get a little nervous once it gets around 1.8% or higher.

Do you use the canned tripe or do you get the real stuff? I've never tried the real stuff, but have always heard good things about it. 

I think I might get Lucy started on it this summer when I can just feed it to her outside. The canned stuff stinks enough as it is... I'm sure the fresh stuff is much worse.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I use ...Tripett (canned) New Zealand Venison Tripe........STINKS!!!!!!!! OMG!!! STINKS!!!!
My house smells for a couple of hours after I open the cans.....(I use about 2-1/2 cans per feeding).
_I burn candles, and open my kitchen window......yuck!_
But...the puppies look great! No problems with digestive issues when weaning, solid stool....(and not much of it) yeah!!
It's just gets to be expensive....$26.99 a case of 12 cans.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yup that's what I was using too... the tripett canned, but the beef kind. Absolutely stinks up the room for hours. 

I wanted to try her out on the raw stuff (not canned or processed), but I don't know if I can handle the smell. It's supposed to be worse than the canned stuff. If I do try it out... it's going to be strictly outdoor summer feeding only. It's supposed to be one of the best things to feed though.


----------



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

Currently using Solid Gold Wolf Cub and Orijen Red in a 75/25 mix. She loves it... Considering going to Orijen Adult in the next couple of months.


----------

